# Toolman Axiom Champ Ocularis



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Checkout this sweet unique build made by Tim "The Toolman".


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The toolman really outdid himself on this one. Every detail is absolutely perfect. 
Awesome shootn buddy, the areal Shot was just amazing. 
Thanks for sharing that frame.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

What a sweeeet frame!!


----------



## OutdoorAZ365 (Jun 8, 2019)

OMG that is a Clean ???? Catty !!! ????????????????


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

That thing is sick????????!! Tim does some amazing work, nice shootin and good vid!


----------



## Levergun hunter (Aug 28, 2019)

Great scott! Thats what im talking about, i have thought of that combination every time i see those two.


----------

